# Stretched Ceilings !



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey Pals.. 

Anyone tried, got info, or wanted to work with stretched PVC ceilings?

what happened ? 

i am thinking about it for a long time but i said lemme ask the pros for some info... 

thanks !


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

I do framing for a company.....they install it


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

pretty cool stuff


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

you can even add some special effects.....sorry just pics but next time I will take a video


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

A modern mood ring?


----------



## silb (Jan 11, 2017)

Send a link! Sounds interesting!


----------

